# Medicare advantage plans and hospice



## bkoski (Sep 1, 2013)

If you can bill Part B traditional Medicare with a GV or GW modifer for a hospice patient, can you do the same for the advantage plans ie Secure Horizons, Connecticare VIP etc?


----------



## ABridgman (Sep 1, 2013)

That is a very good question!  I wish I had an answer for you, but I'm replying so that I can follow this thread and find out for myself.

I only found the GV Modifier recently myself as a result of a rejection - it was a situation I had not encountered before.  It will be good to know if this can also be used with Medicare Advantage plans.

I am informed the GV can be used with Medicare.


----------



## bethdreaux (Sep 1, 2013)

*Medicare advantage with hospice*

My A/R dept. says that when a patient is under hospice care, they stop billing the Medicare replacement plan and just bill Medicare directly with the GW modifier.


----------

